# Which Timeshare Exchange Co. is the most reliable?



## MLR (Sep 25, 2020)

It is looking more and more likely that we may not use our two weeks in Hawaii in 2021. Can someone tell me the pros and cons of RCI vs II, etc? Which company comes through for you the most reliably? Which one has the best inventory (USA and East Coast of MX).  I am an RCI member now but have nothing banked and therefore cannot do any searches. What are the chances of getting a 2BR unit on the Florida Panhandle next summer with either one of these companies. Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 25, 2020)

It's not a matter of which company is more reliable.  It's who has the inventory you want and whether you have the trade power for the week you want.   In addition, you have to take the necessary steps to make sure you have the highest chance of getting that week as possible.  That means putting in an ongoing search early to make sure you are at the head of the line to get any deposits that come in.  If you just search the online inventory, you are only seeing what is left over after the searches were fulfilled.  Lots of the really good stuff never makes it through.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 25, 2020)

I think overall II has nicer inventory but the reliability isn't there for prime time unless you want someplace with an over abundance of timeshare inventory.  II is great if you can travel off season or at least less than prime.  May and early June or after mid August Vs July-early August for most beach locations.  

RCI has gotten tighter and tighter and to find a good resort on the beach in the summer, I typically have to start searching both ongoing and manually 18-24 months in advance with a bit of flexibility and a willingness to grab something for 24 hrs that may not have been on my radar if it happens to pop up on a near daily search starting more than a year in advance.  Really prime has dried up almost completely for most popular drive to locations as owners either use or rent out their really prime rather than risk depositing. 

I imagine you are looking for 2021 and your chances are probably around 20% or less through II for nice beachfront resort in panhandle in July if you set up an II account (if you have a resort that is affiliated with II) and start an ongoing search ASAP.

I think your chances are slightly higher with RCI, maybe a little higher than 50% if you aren't picky about the quality of the resort or are willing to take a resort that you have to drive to get to the beach.  The nice beachfront resort 2BR (with perhaps a view of the water or a view of the parking lot) would still be around 20%.

Covid changed the odds for 2020 and maybe will have some effect in 2021 so you may luck into something but no exchange company is going to be reliable for what 80% of the thousands and thousands of members are looking for.  

Covid changed the normal renting patterns but if you own something pretty good, normally the more reliable way to go is to rent what you own and then use that money to go where you want or just go to your home resort during your week- nothing is more reliable than that.


----------



## MLR (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks so much Sue1947 and tchwa2. Both of you answered some questions I hadn't even though to ask. :0) Typically, we have NO problem traveling off season. BUT, we were trying to find something that our kids (wives are teachers) could use with us and that forces high season travel. :0/  We may try renting our weeks here on TUG first. Then proceed. I will probably stick with RCI, since I am more familiar with them. Haven't tried an 'ongoing search' yet. Might give that a whirl if we go that route. Again - THANKS!!


----------



## elaine (Sep 25, 2020)

you're a little late for summer 2021. Good weeks have likely been taken. Maybe still some Aug. weeks will be deposited. I see zero currently in RCI for panhandle 2BR summer 2021 for a week, only a couple single days here and there. If you can travel early June or mid-late Aug for summer, you'll have better luck in snagging a later deposit. Definitely set up an ongoing search if you decide to deposit. good luck.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm letting my RCI account expire in Feb. It was great for getting HGV units in Hawaii while it lasted. Now there is $25/night resort fees added on top of exchange fees, membership fees, maintenance fee on the unit being exchanged. Its getting cheaper to just use my HGV points.

I like II, will keep that for off season AC and Getaways. Great for Marriott, Westin , Sheraton, DRI, and Hyatt units.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Sep 25, 2020)

MLR said:


> It is looking more and more likely that we may not use our two weeks in Hawaii in 2021. Can someone tell me the pros and cons of RCI vs II, etc? Which company comes through for you the most reliably? Which one has the best inventory (USA and East Coast of MX).  I am an RCI member now but have nothing banked and therefore cannot do any searches. What are the chances of getting a 2BR unit on the Florida Panhandle next summer with either one of these companies. Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions.


Do you know if you can deposit your resort to both exchange companies?


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 25, 2020)

I strongly recommend San. Francisco Exchange "SFX". I  have been a member of SFX for over 20 years. Prior to that I was a member of RCI and II but they couldn't deliver. I have received every trade I requested from SFX and some were tough trades like NewYork City and Hawaii all in  prime time. We did NYC and Hawaii several times.

SFX doe not rely on inventory. They will make trades with RCI etc. If necesary.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 26, 2020)

klpca said:


> Do you know if you can deposit your resort to both exchange companies?


Your resort could be duel affiliated with RCI and II. What you can do is enroll or register your resort in both exchange companies. If you have an RCI Weeks resort you can use the RCI Deposit Calculator to see how many TPU’s you’ll get if you deposit your week.

With a week enrolled in II you can perform a search against your unit, and you can see what you can pull with the strength of your unit with regards to its size, season, location, etc.

You are only allowed to _deposit_ for an exchange in one exchange company - one unit, one exchange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2020)

More information on what you own would help us.  

SFX is not a great exchange company.  I wouldn't deposit an expensive MF week with SFX.


----------



## MLR (Sep 27, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> More information on what you own would help us.
> 
> SFX is not a great exchange company.  I wouldn't deposit an expensive MF week with SFX.


We have two deeded weeks at Paniolo Greens on the Big Island of Hawaii. We have decided to move our reservation to the end of 2021 for one week and bank the other - unless we change our minds AGAIN :0). We used TPM - Trading Places Maui last time and were satisfied. Still hoping to get back to Hawaii if the craziness ever settles down and there is anything left of the Hawaii we remember. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2020)

MLR said:


> We have two deeded weeks at Paniolo Greens on the Big Island of Hawaii. We have decided to move our reservation to the end of 2021 for one week and bank the other - unless we change our minds AGAIN :0). We used TPM - Trading Places Maui last time and were satisfied. Still hoping to get back to Hawaii if the craziness ever settles down and there is anything left of the Hawaii we remember. Thanks for the tip.


We use Trading Places Maui all the time.  Love them.  Their inventory is limited, but we use them only to trade back into the resort where we own, Maui Hill.  I love that you can do an ongoing search without paying first.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 27, 2020)

MLR said:


> It is looking more and more likely that we may not use our two weeks in Hawaii in 2021. Can someone tell me the pros and cons of RCI vs II, etc? Which company comes through for you the most reliably? Which one has the best inventory (USA and East Coast of MX).  I am an RCI member now but have nothing banked and therefore cannot do any searches. What are the chances of getting a 2BR unit on the Florida Panhandle next summer with either one of these companies. Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions.



 You're quite late for summer 2021 along the Florida panhandle - although maybe some units in II at the Marriott Legends Edge will come up.

USA is WAY to general of a description to give you good advice. If you're looking for a general idea of which one to join a list of the specific locations you are interested in would help. As an example, even within Southern California which exchange co is best varies.

For coastal San Diego County RCI is better. They have deposits from HGVC and a number of independents. Plus Welk in Escondido and the Worldmarks in San Diego itself. II has very little.

But for the Palm Springs area II is better. They have deposits from the multiple Marriott and Westin resorts, which are the nicer ones in the area.


----------



## bryjake (Sep 28, 2020)

My biggest complaint about any system is the dreaded "resort fees"
They appear to be just $$$ grabs
I am ok with housekeeping fees but the other fees rack up way to quick
This has not only infected TS but is becoming more of a fact of life with hotels, rental cars, and phone / cable / internet as well

The most important lesson I learned from my economics class was that Total Cost = Fix Cost + Variable Cost
The Variable Cost has all the shenanigans 

It does leave a bad taste when you get "trojan hoarsed" when you expect the Total Cost to be close to then Fix Cost...
Then WHAM, Variable Cost is loaded with shenanigans 

As consumers we need to become more aware and actively vote with our $$$ and TS resources 

Additional reads about this topic:
https://thepointsguy.com/news/eliminate-resort-fee-coronavirus/

https://thepointsguy.com/guide/avoid-resort-fees/

https://thepointsguy.com/guide/worst-resort-fees/

I enjoyed the "Urban Retreat Fee"


----------



## MLR (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes bryjake - hate hidden fees too. Thankfully, so far anyway, when using our TS or trading, we have not yet been hit with any hidden fees. THANKS TO ALL WHO RESPONDED.  Have decided pretty well on moving our reservation for week 1 to the end of 2021 and banking the other with Trading Places Maui again. We were more than happy with out trade last time. Might not get the 'choice' location again, but we can hope. Thanks again.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2020)

I have the best results with RCI. 

Bill


----------



## MLR (Sep 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I have the best results with RCI.
> 
> Bill


Unfortunately, previously, (a few years back - banked 2 years in advance) we banked our week with RCI but it did not generate enough trading power to get another Hawaii week. So we use RCI mostly for last call. Thank you.


----------



## MLR (Oct 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We use Trading Places Maui all the time.  Love them.  Their inventory is limited, but we use them only to trade back into the resort where we own, Maui Hill.  I love that you can do an ongoing search without paying first.


In case anyone sees this: Is there a big difference in Trading Places Maui and Trading Places International? Just in case we decide to go somewhere other than Hawaii? Thanks again.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2020)

MLR said:


> In case anyone sees this: Is there a big difference in Trading Places Maui and Trading Places International? Just in case we decide to go somewhere other than Hawaii? Thanks again.


Yes, I think there is.  I've never used Trading Places International.  Trading Places Maui is very small. Their one office is in Kihei, and they maintain a presence at Maui Hill.  Their largest inventory is at Maui Hill.  I think you can take a look at the websites for both and see what kind of inventory they have.


----------



## Smiff (Oct 3, 2020)

Try Trading Places


----------



## winter_gary (Oct 3, 2020)

I use II, I have found that a Marriott timeshare have way more trading power than a non Marriott timeshare of equal value. Trying to trade into a Marriott Desert Springs 2 bedroom in late March (peak of the peak season) I had two requests in one from a Marriott Desert Springs lock out week before Christmas. And the other from a 2 bedroom Ridge Tahoe, 4th of July (peak of the peak season). The Ridge Tahoe was placed 6 months before the Marriott lock out unit. The Marriott lock out unit hit first. I believe that because Marriott owns II they give priority to Marriott units and owners.     
An example of this I just used a Resort Accommodation Certificate for a week at the Marriott Newport Beach Villas for only $99. I don't think if I wasn't a Marriott Owner (7 weeks) I would have gotten it.

So if you are not a Marriott Owner I feel that you might not get the trades you want from II.

Gary Winter


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 3, 2020)

winter_gary said:


> So if you are not a Marriott Owner I feel that you might not get the trades you want from II.
> Gary Winter


If your goal is specifically to travel to Marriott resorts, during higher seasons in areas without an abundance of timeshares, this is true.


----------



## MLR (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks to everyone! We moved both our weeks at Paniolo to December 2021. We will see how the fiasco - oops, I mean 'reopening' goes with Hawaii this fall and then if it goes badly, we will just bank both weeks with Trading Places Maui. If I join, we get two years plus a one year (additional charge) extension. We prefer to go back to Hawaii and we did enjoy Maui Hill. If not, I spent some time looking up the various TS's they have in inventory on the mainland and several would work for us. We will keep our RCI membership for last minute escapes - although we have not been using them lately. :0/ Feel free to offer any other tips. We appreciate them.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 3, 2020)

Smiff said:


> Try Trading Places


Which one?  Trading Places International or Trading Places Maui?


----------



## chellej (Oct 3, 2020)

I use trading places for most of my trades.  They are focused on the west coast, rocky mountains, Hawaii and Mexico. Their east coast inventory is limited compared to RCI & Interval.

I really like the lower exchange fees too


----------



## Luanne (Oct 3, 2020)

chellej said:


> I use trading places for most of my trades.  They are focused on the west coast, rocky mountains, Hawaii and Mexico. Their east coast inventory is limited compared to RCI & Interval.
> 
> I really like the lower exchange fees too


Please differentiate.  Trading Places International or Trading Places Maui?  They are separate companies.  When I say "Trading Places" I mean Trading Places Maui, but I will spell it out here.

What I like about TPM (and maybe it applies for TPI as well) is that I don't pay for the exchange until it is confirmed.


----------



## chellej (Oct 3, 2020)

Trading places international


----------



## exco (Oct 4, 2020)

It seems the Covid situation has caused a decrease in Trading Places Int'l. inventory. I have not seen the usual/predictable deposited weeks in the past 3 months as I've seen in the past years.  Since II owns Trading Places Intl, I was wondering if Trading Places might have given its deposited weeks to II.

Have you noticed the inventory in II and RCI being reduced/limited as well?


----------



## MLR (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you all. Decisions, decisions. :0/  ChelleJ - did you use Trading Places International? or TPMaui? I am guessing TPI. IF we decide to try and go back to Hawaii, do they have much availability on Big Island or Maui? Does Trading Places Int. offer bonus weeks? Thanks again everyone. Very helpful info. Tuggers are great!!


----------



## MLR (Nov 6, 2020)

chellej said:


> I use trading places for most of my trades.  They are focused on the west coast, rocky mountains, Hawaii and Mexico. Their east coast inventory is limited compared to RCI & Interval.
> 
> I really like the lower exchange fees too



I signed up for their free account. I would really like to email or call them to ask a few questions. Is there ANY way to contact them? I can't seem to find any contact info on their site unless you own some of their managed properties. :0(  thank you.


----------



## chellej (Nov 7, 2020)

MLR said:


> I signed up for their free account. I would really like to email or call them to ask a few questions. Is there ANY way to contact them? I can't seem to find any contact info on their site unless you own some of their managed properties. :0(  thank you.


If you call the 800 number and ask for the exchange dept.  They can help you.


----------

